

Ghost.py – Webkit-based scriptable web browser for Python - avinassh
https://github.com/jeanphix/Ghost.py

======
zkanda
Wow, this is nice, anyone know how to take screenshot with this? Also how is
this compared to Splash[0]?

[0] -
[http://splash.readthedocs.org/en/latest/](http://splash.readthedocs.org/en/latest/)

~~~
gedrap
Shameless plug, a while ago I wrote a micro rest api (ghost.py + flask) to
take screenshots and optionally upload them to S3:
[http://gedrap.github.io/lightshot/](http://gedrap.github.io/lightshot/)

It still needs some extra work to be production ready though, please feel free
to email me or create a github issue if you think it might useful for you :)

------
voltagex_
How is this different from
[https://github.com/niklasb/dryscrape](https://github.com/niklasb/dryscrape)?

------
reinhardt
Based on "scriptable" and the short example I'd guess this is a headless
browser ala PhantomJS, but then it says it requires PyQt/PySide so maybe not?

~~~
giancarlostoro
It probably uses WebKit from PySide / PyQT see:

[https://pyside.github.io/docs/pyside/PySide/QtWebKit/index.h...](https://pyside.github.io/docs/pyside/PySide/QtWebKit/index.html)

I think it's sort of an approach towards something like nw.js but I could be
wrong, a bit of more description as to the purpose and use case would help
evade the confusion since I'm only speculating..

------
xacrucesalus
Can someone please explain what this does? I'm a little unclear.

~~~
andrewchambers
It lets you interact with a version of webkit via python. Useful for writing
programs to interact with websites that normally require a user to press
buttons.

~~~
extc
How does this compare to mechanize?

------
vojiz
Very interesting project, keep it up.

